

Ask HN/PG: College/YC. Too young for YC? - jmonegro

As I have posted in some other topics, I'm a high school student, enrolled in a Computer Science-focused high school program (read my bio for more). This is my last (senior) year.<p>I always 'fantasized' about skipping college (plan to study Business and Entrepreneurship) for a while and jump into YCombinator with some of my ideas, which I've begun to develop using Rails. I even gave (and am still giving) serious thought to submitting an application for YC Winter 2010, when I'll be out of High School, but right before I enter college. I'd very much rather live the YCombinator experience than going to college first.<p>However, I've always thought YCombinator would see me and my co-founder as too young, being only 18 years old by Winter 2010.<p>I read this: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=663903 and thought that it reflected exactly what was on my mind. I'd like the opinion on people involved in the community (and PG if he has some time) as to whether I am/will be still too young for YCombinator.
======
pg
I'd suggest you at least do a year or two of college.

The most valuable things you learn in college are probably the meta-lessons.
I.e. the things that are taught by the college experience generally, rather
than any specific class. You learn many of them in the first year (maybe even
the first semester). So there is a big difference between having one year of
college and zero.

Don't prematurely optimize yourself.

~~~
ABrandt
I can't agree with this more. I am also studying Entrepreneurship, and after
two years I feel that the experience has taught me countless invaluable
lessons. My time at college is as unique as the next guy's, but here is some
of what I have acquired thus far:

Negotiation: Throw yourself in a 10'x10' room with a complete stranger for one
semester and try not to learn a thing or two about negotiations. Sure you deal
with subjects such as who picks the music to play that day, but the skills are
surprisingly transferable to other areas.

Networking: College is the best time to get involved with that group or
activity that you never quite got around to in High School. Join a club and
you will inevitably meet a mature group of people that share your interests
and aspirations--these people will be there for the rest of your life.

Time management: Get a jump start on what Steve Blank just outlined in his
Epitaph for an Entrepreneur (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=663432>).
You'll be busy as hell with a variety of activities, so you are literally
forced to strike a balance. I've maintained a 4.0 GPA, held executive
positions in my Fraternity, and kept a girlfriend happy so far. I know you can
too.

The quality of education is not much to speak of, but if you have the money
for college you should definitely go for it. Be prepared to be thrown out of
your element and enjoy the ride. It will change your life.

~~~
jmonegro
Where are you studying Entrepreneurship?

~~~
ABrandt
I sent an email to jmonegro (at) gmail (dot) com

------
brk
My personal opinion is that you are better off finding a job at a medium to
largish company first, if you don't plan to go to college.

While this may not be the popular opinion here... There are many people out of
high school building webapps. There are very very very few people building
companies.

Building a viable, sustainable company has a lot of complexity. It is very
valuable to see how a "real" company looks and works on the inside, good and
bad, so that you have a better idea what to replicate and avoid as you build
your company.

~~~
dusklight
I would totally disagree with this, given that in the first place, it is
pretty unlikely for a high school student to get a decent hacking job at a
med/large company.

More importantly though, working at a med/large company, you would learn a lot
of new things -- most of them bad. There's a reason why big companies tend
towards bureaucracy and inefficiency. It's not that the people in the company
are stupid, but rather that as a company grows larger, the actions that are in
the best interest of the individual increasingly diverge from the actions that
are in the best interest of the company. While I agree that the soul-crushing,
morality-corrupting experience of working at a large company will teach you
many things that are essential to an entrepreneur later down the line, I think
you would be better served developing some individuality and backbone through
college or the yc experience. Both options will give you a chance to
experience what it really means to make your own decisions and to sink or swim
by them (assuming you are not living at home for college).

------
johnnybgoode
Unfortunately, we have to remember that no one knows the answer to this
question for sure, not even PG. If you do go to college, just to give yourself
some time and "life experience," I would suggest that you seriously consider
leaving after a year or less. And really, part of that "life experience" might
just be learning firsthand that college isn't all that it's cracked up to be.

------
pasbesoin
If you don't go full time and don't take a job offering health insurance, you
may want to take a course or two, enough to continue to qualify under your
parents' health insurance plan (assuming you are in the U.S. and are currently
covered in such a fashion.) Just the other week, I met the niece of a friend
who is 20 or 21 and doing exactly that; she mentioned specifically taking a
course so that she would continue to qualify as a student.

You may feel young and immortal. Take my recommendation: Whatever you decide,
try to arrange it so that you continue to have health insurance. I fell off my
parents' coverage after college and unfortunately suffered a serious injury
before finding my own coverage. I paid dearly for that, not just in dollars
but in long term outcome.

~~~
jmonegro
Currently, I'm all but feeling young and immortal. Time goes by so quickly...

